# Update on new animals



## kankryb (Feb 7, 2022)

My new play animals has been busy since I got them  all 3 females and male were virgins when I put them together a couple of months ago and clearly not anymore


----------



## Friller2009 (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice mate! They’re tiny when they hatch, right?


----------



## kankryb (Feb 7, 2022)

Yeah not big, about 5cm full length


----------

